# Du merkst, daß Du Internetsüchtig bist, wenn ...



## Tokko (3 März 2008)

.


Du merkst, daß Du Internetsüchtig bist, wenn ... 


... du schon so gut pfeifen kannst, daß du auch ohne Modem eine Verbindung zu deinem Serviceprovider aufbauen kannst. 

... du nicht weißt, was für ein Geschlecht deine besten Freunde haben, weil sie einen neutralen Nickname haben. 

... dir jemand einen Witz erzählt und du "LOL" sagst. 

... du nur noch ein Viertelstündchen online bleiben wolltest und das jede Stunde wieder versprichst. 

... du Freunden von einer heißen Verabredung erzählst, aber verschweigst, daß sie in einem Chatraum stattfindet. 

... deine Freundin Sex will, und du Ihr erklärst, in welchem Chatraum sie dich findet. 

... du dich mit den Freunden, die um die Ecke wohnen, im Chatroom triffst. 

... du zur Uni gehst, nur um 1 oder 2 Jahre freien Internet-Zugang zu haben. 

... du deinen Lebenspartner Fremden gegenüber als Serviceprovider vorstellst. 

... du das Gefühl hast, jemand getötet zu haben, wenn du dein Modem ausschaltest. 

... du Nächte damit verbringst, den Zähler auf deiner Home-Page über die 2000 zu bringen. 

... du dich wunderst, daß man auch im Wasser surfen kann. 

... dein Computer mehr als dein Auto kostet. 

... bei dir ISDN zum Standart gehört. 

... du als Anschrift nur noch deine e-Mail-Adresse angibst. 

... du online zu sein besser findest als Sex ... und dir sogar einen Spiegel über den PC hängst. 

... du dir einen Laptop kaufst, um auch auf dem Klo surfen zu können. 

... dein Provider dich bei technischen Schwierigkeiten fragt. 

... dein Lebenspartner die Tastatur deines Computers im Ofen einschmilzt. 

... der Anwalt deiner Frau die Scheidungspapiere per E-Mail schickt. 

... du dir selbst eine E-Mail schickst, um dich an Dinge zu erinnern. 

... du dich an kalten Kaffee gewöhnt hast. 

... du die Homepage deiner Freundin küßt. 

... du prompt jede E-Mail beantwortest, aber keine Briefpost mehr. 

... du eine Viertelstunde brauchst, um dich durch deine Bookmarks zu scrollen. 

... sich in deine Brille eine Web-Seite eingebrannt hat. 

... du angestrengt überlegst, was du noch alles im Internet suchen könntest. 

... du nur noch hinreist, wo es auch einen Internet-Anschluß gibt. 

... du depressiv wirst, wenn du schon nach zwei Stunden mit deinen e-Mails fertig bist. 

... du dich im WWW so gut auskennst, daß du Suchmaschinen überflüssig findest. 

... du alle Links in Yahoo schon kennst und jetzt halb durch Altavista durch bist. 

... du deine e-Mails überprüfst, keine neuen Mails auf dem Server sind und du es noch mal probierst. 

... du beim Briefschreiben nach jedem Punkt ein com einfügst.com 

... dich an anderen Menschen nur die e-Mail-Adresse interessiert. 

... du deinen Namen nur noch mit Lux Punkt com angibst. 

... du feststellst, daß deine Mitbewohner ausgezogen sind, du aber keine Ahnung hast, wann. 

... dein Haustier eine eigene Home-Page hat. 

... alle deine Freunde ein @ im Namen tragen. 

... du nachts im HTML-Format träumst. 

... du Stunden brauchst, um alle deine e-Mail-Adressen abzufragen. 

... es zu stinken anfängt, weil dein Haustier verhungert ist. 

... du deine Mutter nicht mehr erreichst, weil die kein Modem hat. 

... deine Telefonrechnung in Umzugskartons geliefert wird. 

... deine Kinder Eudora, Homer und Dotcom heißen. 

... du bei http://www.wetter.at nachschaust, anstatt aus dem Fenster. 

... du im Internet aus Versehen für Politiker aus fremden Ländern stimmst. 

... deine virtuelle Freundin dich für jemanden mit mehr Bandbreite verläßt. 

... dein Lebenspartner verlangt, daß der Computer nicht mehr mit ins Bett kommt. 

... du dich mit folgendem Spruch tätowieren lässt: Diesen Körper betrachten Sie am besten mit Netscape 4.0 oder höher. 

... Altavista bei dir anfragt, was noch in ihrer Suchmaschine fehlt. 

... deine letzte Freundin nur ein JPEG war. 

... du deinen Kopf zur Seite beugst, um zu lächeln. 

... du im richtigen Leben immer nach dem Zurück-Knopf suchst. 

... du nie das Besetztzeichen deines Serviceproviders hörst, weil du sowieso immer online bist. 

... du draußen den Helligkeitsregler für die Sonne suchst. 

... du dich abends an den Computer setzt und dich wunderst, daß kurz darauf deine Kinder zur Schule müssen. 

... dein Partner sich über mangelnde Kommunikation mit dir beschwert, und du einen zweiten Computer mit Modem kaufst. 

... deine Freunde alle Hayes-kompatibel sind. 

... du dem Taxifahrer als Adresse http://33602.steiermark/bahnhofstrasse/135.html nennst. 

... du dich rühmst, daß keiner schneller doppelklickt als du. 

... du all diese Gründe in der Hoffnung gelesen hast, daß etwas darunter sei, was nicht auf dich zutrifft.


.


----------

